# usb wireless dongle.



## cookiemonster (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi all, I recently had my daughters desktop down to clean and format all went well until I tried to connect to the internet, it will only connect through the cable I tried the usb wireless dongle I have but it couldn't find the drivers so I left it thinking when she pluged In her usb wireless dongle it would find it but she is getting the same message, would it be better to get her a wireless card, she has BT fibre up to 40mbps, if so any  sugestions.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 27, 2014)

The driver needed should be included in the box of the dongle.
And if you know the make/model of the dongle you can download the driver from the internet.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 27, 2014)

no sorry there was no drivers included and I have googled the name and can't find any even on the TP Link web page, how would these d

http://www.ebuyer.com/278131-tp-link-wireless-n300-pci-network-adapter-tl-wn851nd

http://www.ebuyer.com/278131-tp-link-wireless-n300-pci-network-adapter-tl-wn851nd 

http://www.ebuyer.com/278132-tp-link-tl-wn751nd-wireless-n150-pci-adapter-tl-wn751nd


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/download/


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi tried there all she said that was written on the dongle and the little stand for it was TP Link and on the base of the stand was Tenda W322USB2.0


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2014)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi tried there all she said that was written on the dongle and the little stand for it was TP Link and on the base of the stand was Tenda W322USB2.0



then the brand is tenda, not TP link. thats why you cant find it.


http://tenda.cn/tendacn/DownLoads/?TagId=42


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 27, 2014)

tried to connect to the tenda page, it tries to connect to the page but can't, any advice on the wirless cards.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2014)

the tenda website has gone offline since i got that link.

try again later, sounds like you've been installing the wrong drivers, which is why you've had no luck.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 27, 2014)

http://tenda.cn/tendacn/DownLoads/show.aspx?productid=390

I think, according to your post, this is the page you need.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 28, 2014)

For V1:

According to the following:
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Tenda_W322U_v1
*WI1 chip1:* *Ralink* RT3072

Note: RA-Link is under the Mediatek Brand now and they take care of RAlink.

Chipset MFR:
http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/

RT3072 USB DL Link: http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/usb/
Agree to terms, captcha (stupid req.), download

Try direct link though if you want: http://www.mediatek.com/AmazonS3/Downloads/windows/IS_Setup_ICS_081414_1.5.38.101.exe

For V3:
According to the following:
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Tenda_W322U_v3
*WI1 chip1:* *Ralink* RT5372

Chipset MFR:
http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/

Use same download link for V1.

Try steps I indicated above, if not let us know.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 28, 2014)

Tenda's website is always slow...a 5mb download took me over 5 hours once...

I have the w311m awesome dongle if you have the software..


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 28, 2014)

another reason I told them to go to the mediatek (ralink)'s site instead it's much faster and they are the chipset mfr. You get stripped down bloat free drivers that way if you get the chipset drivers.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 28, 2014)

sorry none of them worked I have given it up thanks for all the help and advice. I have decided to get her this one.

http://www.ebuyer.com/262952-tp-link-tl-wn822n-wireless-n300-high-gain-usb-adapter-tl-wn822n


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2014)

I own that one. as long as you install the drivers from the TP link website it will work just fine.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks I have just downloaded the drivers from the site.


----------



## cookiemonster (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi I tried the new dongle on my setup and I got it working, my daughter tried it on her system and she got the exact problems as she got with the old dongle, ie cannot find drivers. usb problems I will go and have a look at her system soon as I cannot go out very much because of health problems but on a worst case could it be the motherboard. This is her system. 

NZXT Lexa
Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H (rev 2.0) motherboard 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, Deneb Core, S AM3, 3.8GHz
Zalman 9500 CPU Cooler
8gb Crucial Ballistic DDR3 1333mhz/PC3-10600 (7-7-7-24) 1.65v 
Nvidia Gainward GTX 660 Golden Sample 2GB GDDR5
Seagate Baracuda 500gb,  32mb cache (main drive)
Western Digital WD6402AAEX 640GB Hard Drive SATA111 7200rpm 64MB Cache-OEM Caviar Black. (Storage)
Corsair 650 PSU
Liteon DVD Writer
Windows 7 64bit


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2014)

its not the motherboard, its just driver issues. find it in device manager and manually update to the correct drivers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Format


----------



## cookiemonster (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi thanks I will give both a go and let you know what happens.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd try the dongle on other USB ports and then I'd go to the mobo manufacturers website download and install the most current drivers for the mobo.


----------



## cookiemonster (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi jmcslob she tried all the usb ports and when I formatted it I used all the drivers from Gigabyte for that mobo hopefully try and get out to see the system for myself tomorrow or Monday and have a muck about.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2014)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi jmcslob she tried all the usb ports and when I formatted it I used all the drivers from Gigabyte for that mobo hopefully try and get out to see the system for myself tomorrow or Monday and have a muck about.




the wifi drivers wont come from gigabyte. odds are either

1. the wifi driver is incorrect
2. the driver is correct, but the settings are not - so a driver reinstall wont fix it, unless its a different driver and wipes the settings.


----------

